# Chicken butt



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

It is a bad picture because I had to take it on my phone  

Porter has won over a lot of Rottweiler fearful/hating people by laying like this at the vet, in class, and randomly while i'm looking at stuff in petsmart. 

I love his chicken butt!











and here is some baby chicken butt










I'd love to see more pictures of other people's dogs doing it. It's just so cute.


----------



## calpapmom11 (Sep 1, 2010)

This is a mean looking chicken butt! Our field cocker Blaze had major surgery this summer for a corn cob he grabbed off the table that caused an obstruction in two places in his abdomen. He was very sick and almost died. Chicken butt is his favorite position to sleep, so when he started laying like this again, we were very relieved - we figured he must have been feeling better! We had the t-shirt on because his huge incision was very leaky for quite a while. He was always digging at his staples so he had a lot of neck gear on also. My 15 year old daughter decorated the shirt. He is doing great now and we are very careful with corn cobs!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke doesn't do it as much anymore, but occasionally when he's chewing on something extra yummy! This picture is at a drive in movie theatre.


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Ahh chicken butt! With itty bitty baby feet, I love it!


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never heard that called "chicken butt" lol.. I've always called them "frog dogs".


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> I've never heard that called "chicken butt" lol.. I've always called them "frog dogs".


Same here - "Frog doggin'" but ya know - it does look more like a chicken butt!

Baby butt!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww, I love it! I always see more big dogs doing it than little ones. Porter also enjoys leaving his back legs out like that and dragging himself to strangers.

I'm not really sure where "chicken butt" came from. My SO calls Porter "turkey butt" now that he's grown.


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww! This is so cute. This is Lacie's favorite way to lay as well!

I don't have any recent pics of her doing it, but here's an older one.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I grew up with a Rottie that laid like this ALL the time. So cute! The only thing cuter is when a Corgi lays like this


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Love all the chicken butts


----------

